# SPOG Ratio



## AllAces

For those of you who premix SPOG, what is your ratio of ingredients?


----------



## SonnyE

1-1-1-1 Tablespoons works for me. I put mine in one of those cheese shakers.
Salt, _fine ground_ black Pepper, Onion _powder_, Garlic _powder_.

For most other things I prefer granulated Garlic.
Oh hell, I just love Garlic. And Pepper.

But I just love the smell of SPOG. Reminds me of home when I was growing up.


----------



## zwiller

Good question as I never really knew but I always keep the ratio the same.  That said, I am a SPG no onion guy.  Must be granulated garlic and FRESH ground pepper.  One of the rare times I feel where grinding your own is worth it.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

My spog mix is very scientific. A little salt, a little garlic, a little onion, and whole bunch of pepper. I usually use this mix on briskets and I like them peppery!

Scott


----------



## daveomak

Below is a guideline for adding spices to sausage...  This will give you an idea of ratio of different spices to start with...  
Then adjust for personal taste...


----------



## SonnyE

hillbillyrkstr said:


> My spog mix is very scientific. A little salt, a little garlic, a little onion, and whole bunch of pepper. I usually use this mix on briskets and I like them peppery!
> 
> Scott



 Wow! That is Sciencey, Scott!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Sonny,

You guys know me! It’s all about the science! Exact measurements of everything! Lol!

Scott


----------



## SonnyE

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Sonny,
> 
> You guys know me! It’s all about the science! Exact measurements of everything! Lol!
> 
> Scott



I never knew, until I decided to measure.
Can't expect somebody to be able to make something with some's, a pile, a palm-full, or generous pinches... :confused:
Although, to you and I that makes perfect sense. Put it together, taste, adjust, perfect! o_O
Then add enough Cyan to burn your throat... :eek:
Ta-Da! ;)






Sonny's Secret Seasoning.... A pile of this, a pile of that, shake it to mix in an old jar from the spice rack.
Berma Shave!


----------



## AllAces

After consulting here and several books here's the ratio I came up with:
Basic SPOG - 4:3:1:1
Light SPOG - 2:2:1:1


----------



## MeatSkull

Mine is Sporg, I add an extra ingredient I won't say and I go very lite on the salt.


----------



## Steve H

Equal portions for me. Works fine.


----------



## E's Smokin

I asked this same question about a week ago, I went 1 to 1 except for salt I used 1/2 I also added a little heat but I did it like this, I mixed equal parts Peppreika, Cayenne, & Chile powder together in one bowl then used 1 part of that mix into the SPOG , It came out pretty good, but it screwed up the acronym


----------



## SonnyE

E's Smokin said:


> I asked this same question about a week ago, I went 1 to 1 except for salt I used 1/2 I also added a little heat but I did it like this, I mixed equal parts Peppreika, Cayenne, & Chile powder together in one bowl then used 1 part of that mix into the SPOG , It came out pretty good, but it screwed up the acronym



Yeah, I could see that...
S-PP COG-C
Or: COG-Cs-PP :rolleyes:
(Cog sees PP? :confused:o_O) LOL!

I'm kind of sticking to my 1-1-1-1, then add anything else to taste, like cyan.


----------



## nanuk

to see what my ratio is...   I took my shaker that had a near perfect mix, and took out 4 tbsp

now.... 2 weeks later, I'm still only 1/4 of the way through that separating the granules. 

I'll let you know before December what I find out.


----------



## AllAces

I want a recount.


----------



## tallbm

I reuse the bigger Kirkland brand seasoning shakers.

I do 1 1 1 1 at a size of 1/4 cup of each for easy measuring and it works out well.  I use Kosher salt or Kirkland Sea salt and it works fine.
NOW, I also do just POG in 1 1 1 as well so I can control the amount of S separately on cuts of meat like ribs that can over salt easily while trying to get more POG.

My brisket rub is 2X Pepper, and then 1 1 1 with SOG.

I use granualted for Garlic, course Malabar Black Pepper or very course Tellichery Black Pepper I grind from peppercorns, and dehydrated Chopped Onion (all are Kirkland brand from Costco, I get what they offer due to size and price and they are good quality).

The star of the show for me is the dehydrated chopped Onion.  It gives GREAT texture and flavor.  It helps soak up juices and when it turns out toasty and crispy it is awesome flavor and texture as well!!!


----------



## zwiller

Try doing them by weight...  Still blows my mind.


----------

